# Duda con circuito teclado numérico



## DanyloMax (May 21, 2013)

Hola compañeros, tengo una duda
En el siguiente circuito ¿cómo podría hacer para que el número que yo le introduzca se quede, por así decirlo, almacenado y no se borre del display?
Es un teclado que me da los digitos del 0 al 9, espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2013)

Hola DanyloMax

Entre las salidas de las compuertas OR, que se ven en tu esquema, y el decodificador, inserta un Flip-Flip tipo D cuádruple.4 Flip-Flip’s por paquete.

Cada entrada D de cada uno de los Flip-Flip’s se conectan a cada una de las salidas de las OR.
Las salidas Q de estos Flip-Flop’s se conectan a las entradas del decodificador.

Inserta una compuerta OR de 4 entradas; cada entrada se conecta a las salidas de las compuertas OR que ya tienes en tu esquema.
La salida de esta nueva compuerta OR se conecta al entrada Clock de los 4 Flip-Flip’s recién agregados.

Al seleccionar el Flip-Flip tipo D debes tener cuidado que su entrada Clock sea activa en 1 o en la transición positiva del pulso.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DanyloMax (May 22, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola DanyloMax
> 
> Entre las salidas de las compuertas OR, que se ven en tu esquema, y el decodificador, inserta un Flip-Flip tipo D cuádruple.4 Flip-Flip’s por paquete.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias MrCarlos
Hice lo que me dijiste, utilicé un 74LS175, que es el flip flop cuádruple, pero en la simulación el display todo el tiempo se queda en 0.
La última parte que pusiste, lo de la entrada Clock, no la entendí muy bien, y creo que es por eso que no me queda.
El circuito me quedó como sigue (adjunto el archivo de mi simulación por si acaso, está en multisim 11)


----------



## MrCarlos (May 22, 2013)

Hola DanyloMax

Creo que tan solo te faltó conectar la entrada CLR del 74LS175.
Hay una anotación en la imagen que te adjunto.

saludos
a  sus ordenes


----------



## DanyloMax (May 26, 2013)

Hola de nuevo, ahora ya no es por dudas, solo es para darte las gracias MrCarlos
Ya funciona a la perfección mi circuito, gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## DanyloMax (May 28, 2013)

Bueno, ahora sí tengo una duda más,
¿cómo podría teclear un número de 2 digitos?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 28, 2013)

Hola DanyloMax

Date Una Vuelta Por Acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/usar-74ls374-73573/#post642633

El circuito por allá no está desarrollado con multisim pero hay imágenes que puedes tomar como referencia para desarrollar tu circuito.

Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

